# Kahana Falls or Maui Schooner for family with kids?



## philemer (Dec 5, 2012)

Daughter & her two girls (4 & 9) want to go with us to Hawaii next Dec. *If* we choose Maui which resort would you recommend? We've stayed at both and personally prefer KF and the Ka'anapali area. But I think MS would be better because of nearby beaches. We'll probably get two condos for privacy.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 5, 2012)

Never been to KF  but to us MS is more centrally located to the things we like to do.  It has some of the nicest beaches, with lifeguards, on Maui, is convenient to the Pacific Whale Research facility just up the street, and the acquarium.

It doesn't have the big pool that kids deem essential.

Very convenient to gourmet dining for kids.  McDonalds Happy Meals are just around the corner.  :hysterical:

I suspect they would have a great time at either place so I'd choose the cheaper option.

Scrooge aka Sterling


----------



## philemer (Dec 5, 2012)

Mahalo, Sterling. I think the beaches will sway us to Kehei and the MS. Do you think I can switch the kids from Happy Meals to Musabi or Sashimi? 




Kauai Kid said:


> Never been to KF  but to us MS is more centrally located to the things we like to do.  It has some of the nicest beaches, with lifeguards, on Maui, is convenient to the Pacific Whale Research facility just up the street, and the acquarium.
> 
> It doesn't have the big pool that kids deem essential.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Our trip there*

We like the side of the island where MS is for kids things, food choices, ease of beach etc. but did not care for the unit at MS.  They gave us a unit that had a loft and this did not work.  We had a two bedroom and anytime someone was in the kitchen or living room the lights and noise would wake anyone sleeping in the loft.  Even making coffee below was too noisy.
We also have stayed at KF before with no problems just more driving.
Bart


----------



## philemer (Dec 5, 2012)

Icc5 said:


> We like the side of the island where MS is for kids things, food choices, ease of beach etc. but did not care for the unit at MS.  They gave us a unit that had a loft and this did not work.  We had a two bedroom and anytime someone was in the kitchen or living room the lights and noise would wake anyone sleeping in the loft.  Even making coffee below was too noisy.
> We also have stayed at KF before with no problems just more driving.
> Bart



We'll be in separate units so that won't be a problem for us. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## barefootnAR (Dec 5, 2012)

Only the two bed room units on the third floor in "B" building have lofts.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 5, 2012)

Icc5 said:


> We like the side of the island where MS is for kids things, food choices, ease of beach etc. but did not care for the unit at MS.  They gave us a unit that had a loft and this did not work.  We had a two bedroom and anytime someone was in the kitchen or living room the lights and noise would wake anyone sleeping in the loft.  Even making coffee below was too noisy.
> We also have stayed at KF before with no problems just more driving.
> Bart



I agree the loft ain't for me either.  Might be great for kids too.

sterling


----------



## philemer (Dec 6, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> I agree the loft ain't for me either.  Might be great for kids too.
> 
> sterling



The problem with trading in is you never know what unit you'll get until you arrive & they normally won't let you change, unless they an opening. But DD and kids will be in 2BR & we'll be in a 1BR.


----------



## philemer (Dec 6, 2012)

barefootnAR said:


> Only the two bed room units on the third floor in "B" building have lofts.



We traded into a 1BR with a loft in the "A" Bldg once but you did not have access to the loft. It was blocked off. I wonder why?


----------



## barefootnAR (Dec 6, 2012)

When the Schooner was an apartment complex the A buuliding did have lofts on the fourth floor. but when Welk developed it for a TS and remodeled the county wouldn't let them use the lofts in that building. It  had to to do with the height of the building .. county would count it as a fifth floor if there was a loft can't remember the rest of the details but it was "stupid" bureaucratic stuff.


----------



## AKE (Dec 6, 2012)

December in Maui can be cool and windy (temperature in the 70's only) so its not always beach weather.  The Kihei area seems to get more cloud in the afternoon whereas KF gets windy.  If I was to go in Dec I would go to the Kona coast as it almost always warm and sunny there.


----------



## daventrina (Dec 8, 2012)

philemer said:


> Mahalo, Sterling. I think the beaches will sway us to Kehei and the MS.


Really Kahana Beach, Napili Beach, Kapalua Beach, Old Airport Beach, Ka'anapali Beach, Baby Beach, Dig Me Beach. All nice beaches across the street or in close proximity to KF. 

Also, there is a McD just up the street and around the corner from KF.

For sightseeing a lot of the Island, being at MS could cut down a LOT of driving as it is much more centrally located.



AKE said:


> ... weather.  The Kihei area seems to get more cloud in the afternoon whereas KF gets windy.  ...


South Maui beaches may be better protected from the winter north swell.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 8, 2012)

AKE said:


> December in Maui can be cool and windy (temperature in the 70's only) so its not always beach weather.  The Kihei area seems to get more cloud in the afternoon whereas KF gets windy.  If I was to go in Dec I would go to the Kona coast as it almost always warm and sunny there.



What? Maui is beach weather all year round with an average temp I'm sure over 80 for every month of the year. The Kaanapali area especially has nice weather with little rain to speak of. That is one of the reasons its so popular.


----------



## philemer (Dec 12, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Really Kahana Beach, Napili Beach, Kapalua Beach, Old Airport Beach, Ka'anapali Beach, Baby Beach, Dig Me Beach. All nice beaches across the street or in close proximity to KF.
> 
> Also, there is a McD just up the street and around the corner from KF.
> 
> ...



Really. Look at these 24 So. Maui beaches: http://alohaisles.com/maui/beaches_south.html  Yes, West Maui does have some nice beaches too. 

This will be our 12 trip in the last 13 years. We love all the islands.  

Average high temp. in Maui during Dec. is 81 with temps frequently reaching 82-84.


----------

